# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  VENDO TERRENO en PISCO 12 hec con uva RED GLOBE

## Fundo 3 ximenas

*Vendo Fundo agrícola e npleno valle de san clemente pisco de 12 hectareas* (altu 5.5. de via libertadores)
cuanta con 6 hectareas de uva red globe parronada en sistema doble T y esta en su segundo año de producción, el resto esta libre
Agua todo el año, papeles en regla y trato directamente conel propietario
ademas cuenta con:
un tractor viñatero
una moto lineal
2 mochilas
2 torreones de vigulacia
cerco con alambre de puas
tecnico y vigilancia permanente 
Precio $ 320000 negociable
consultas al 987956318 Directo propietarioTemas similares: vendo Terreno VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA  EN PISCO Vendo terreno agricola en Pisco Ica venta de terreno en pisco Vendo Uva Red Globe

----------

